# Harry was right again....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry and I used to have discussions on making templates for small bowls, dishes, coin trays and we discussed at length what was required to make the 'plugs' that Harry uses to cut then outer walls.

Harry was of the opinion that if one used a certain guide (say for example, 40mm) with a 10mm cutter to make the bowl then you should be able to use a smaller guide with the same cutter, with the same template, you should be able to cut the outer walls.

I was reading Router Projects and Jigs, by Bob and Rick, last night and there it was on page 4-4 and 4-5. 

Use a 1 1/2" guide and 1/4" spiral cutter to cut the inside and then use a 7/16" guide with the same cutter to cut the outside walls.

I tried that today, using their 7" x 5" oval template. 

The results were as per their expectations.

I was so excited by the result I cut several dishes onto various pieces of timber, then used a Wealden template trim cutter to hog out the centre.

Now I should be over that hurdle and start to make something.

It is 1:00pm here now, so the afternoon will be spent using various combinations of Makita guides with various straight cutters to obtain the same result.

I am trying to find a combination that will make a slightly thicker wall.

Attached are some pictures of this mornings fun..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

With experience comes wisdom! 


Looks like you will have all of your Christmas presents finished early this year.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm normally pretty good with numbers, but this is one area that seems to addle my mind--so James, you may have just helped me figure this out...

Using the 1 1l2" guide bushing with the 1/4" bit would put the inside wall 5/8" from the template:
Distance =(1.5 x 50%) -(.25 x 50%)

Then with the 7/16" bushing and 1/4" bit, the outside wall would be 15/32" from the template:
Distance 2=(7/16 x 50%) + (.25 x 50%)

Did it leave you with a wall thickness of about 5/32" (5/8" - 15/32" = 5/32")?? If so, then maybe my light bulb is beginning to flicker on!!

Thanks,
earl


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

James, I like this. Remember the donut distance piece you used to cut smaller ovals with the template? You can use the 7/16 bushing to cut the outside and then fit a donut sized for the wall thickness to cut the inside.


----------



## eshifri (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually, Distance2=11/32 which gives 9/32 for the wall thiknes.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good tip, Ronald. Will definitely try that.

Did not get chance with the Makita yesterday as it started to rain and the rain was blowing in on my work bench.

PS - that Wealden cutter was fantastic for hogging out the centre. It is a plunge cutter and works better than my Forstner bits...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kp91 said:


> With experience comes wisdom!
> 
> 
> Looks like you will have all of your Christmas presents finished early this year.


I am trying to make some bowls/dishes for the Fair in May that the Men's Shed participates in...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

eshifri said:


> Actually, Distance2=11/32 which gives 9/32 for the wall thiknes.


Thanks--don't know how i did that!!
earl


----------

